# 7 yr old health question



## kimsdamom (Dec 27, 2012)

My 7 year old female gsd, has been acting strange off and on for the past week. Some days she’s her normal bubbly self. Other days like today, she doesn’t want to eat, seems lethargic, not drinking water, and seems sad. Won’t give kisses, just laying around. Anyone have any ideas on what may be causing this? Nothing has changed in her diet. No vomiting. Please help


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

kimsdamom said:


> My 7 year old female gsd, has been acting strange off and on for the past week. Some days she’s her normal bubbly self. Other days like today, she doesn’t want to eat, seems lethargic, not drinking water, and seems sad. Won’t give kisses, just laying around. Anyone have any ideas on what may be causing this? Nothing has changed in her diet. No vomiting. Please help


My rule is any drastic change in personality and we call a vet.
Having said that, if you are like the rest of the planet it's been hotter then normal and that throws a lot of dogs off.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

She needs to go to the vet. You're describing a sick dog, or one in pain. Not drinking water + lethargy is a combination of symptoms that I tend to think is always serious enough to get to the vet immediately.

I would start with complete bloodwork and an exam, and go from there. There are many, many possibilities that could cause lethargy, and there's no possible way for anyone here to diagnose her for you.

Some of the possibilities that come to my mind are easily treatable, and some are very serious, with a risk of death. A vet visit is imperative here -- I would have her in no later than when the vet opens tomorrow morning (I'd likely be waiting at their door when they open). If they're busy, ask if you can leave her and tell them to work her up in between other dogs and call you when they know what's going on.


----------



## kimsdamom (Dec 27, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> My rule is any drastic change in personality and we call a vet.
> Having said that, if you are like the rest of the planet it's been hotter then normal and that throws a lot of dogs off.


I also noticed her gums are very light pink. Looks like it might be anemia. I’ll be taking her to the vet post haste. Thank you


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes, that's an emergency vet visit -- that blood is likely going somewhere. In addition to bloodwork, now I'd expect a vet to add an abdominal ultrasound. I hope it's not hemangio. Paws crossed for your girl!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Does the Color of Your Dog's Gums Mean Something?


Dogs normally have pink gums, but they can change color if something isn't right in their body. Find out more about what your dog's gum color means.




www.thesprucepets.com




Something you can do yourself. Fill test, press the gums with your finger. A very slow refill time can indicate a drop in blood pressure which will make a dog lethargic and is life threatening.


----------



## kimsdamom (Dec 27, 2012)

Magwart said:


> She needs to go to the vet. You're describing a sick dog, or one in pain. Not drinking water + lethargy is a combination of symptoms that I tend to think is always serious enough to get to the vet immediately.
> 
> I would start with complete bloodwork and an exam, and go from there. There are many, many possibilities that could cause lethargy, and there's no possible way for anyone here to diagnose her for you.
> 
> Some of the possibilities that come to my mind are easily treatable, and some are very serious, with a risk of death. A vet visit is imperative here -- I would have her in no later than when the vet opens tomorrow morning (I'd likely be waiting at their door when they open). If they're busy, ask if you can leave her and tell them to work her up in between other dogs and call you when they know what's going on.


Thank you so much. That’s my plan. As of now, her guns have retained some more color and she is eating and drinking water. But still lethargic, laying on the cool floor in the bathroom. However I did notice her tummy looks larger all of a sudden. I’m watching her like a hawk right now. She gave me kisses, which is our thing. Pressing on her belly Durant seem to cause pain. No wincing or crying. I’ll be at the vet first thing in the morning.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

kimsdamom said:


> I also noticed her gums are very light pink. Looks like it might be anemia. I’ll be taking her to the vet post haste. Thank you


Could also be internal bleeding...which can be intermittent..


----------

